# ISO: New Rosh Hashanah Side Dishes



## RisaG (Sep 10, 2004)

I am making dinner on both nights of Rosh Hashanah this year and I want to make some new side dishes so that the main dishes don't seem sooo boring. I am cooking for myself, my MIL, my hubby and my 9 year old son. He is very picky as is my MIL. She has the added problem of having a sensitive tummy. She can't eat anything fried, and she won't eat too many veggies. My son will eat green beans, peas, corn, and tomatoes right from the vines (not in a salad though). If i can try and get him to eat one more veggie that would be great. He only likes potatoes either in latkes or french fries. Since I can't make either of those because MIL can't eat them, I am at a quandry. What should I do???

Any good suggestions would be appreciated.

 :?


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 10, 2004)

*Rosh Hashana Sides*

I sometimes made akorn squash or another fall orange squash (not yams or sweet potatoes) and would roast them and then mash with butter, nutmeg, maple syrup and sometimes would add pineapple.  Kids love it and with all natural products seasoning, it is good for them.  Just don't tell them.







  :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## middie (Sep 10, 2004)

Rosh Hashana Honey Cake

3 1/4 cups sifted ap flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ginger 
"      "           allspice
"      "           salt
1 cup honey
1 6 ounce can oj concentrate thawed and undiluted
1/2 cup veggie oil
1/3 cup brewed coffee
4 eggs
3/4 cup sugar
1 cup chopped nuts

Heat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and line two 9x5x3 inch loaf pans with waxed paper, or use nonstick pans sprayed lightly with nonstick veggie spray and set aside. 

Sift together flour, baking powder, baking soda, spices and salt. In small bowl combine honey, oj, oil, and coffee.

In large bowl beat eggs. Add sugar and continue beating until light and fluffy. Blend in dry ingredients alternately with oj mixture. Fold in nuts.

Pour batter evenly into each loaf pan. Bake in preheated oven for 15 minutes then reduce temp to 325 degrees and continue baking 45 minutes longer or until cake tests done when inserting a toothpick in the center and it comes out clean.

Carefully remove cake from pans onto a cooling rack. Remove waxed paper before serving.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 10, 2004)

Make this.

Garlic and Herb Roasted Potatoes and Squash 

2 1/2    lbs assorted small potatoes (such as fingerling, Yukon Gold or red Bliss, scrubbed)  
1    acorn squash, peeled and cut into 1 1/2 inch chunks  
3    cups butternut squash, cut into 2 inch chunks  
1/3    cup extra-virgin olive oil  
1    tablespoon fresh rosemary (or 1 tsp dried, crumbled)  
1    tablespoon fresh thyme (or 1 tsp dried, crumbled)  
1 1/2    teaspoons fresh oregano (or 1/2 tsp dried, crumbled)  
3    cloves garlic, peeled and roughly chopped  
1 1/2    tablespoons balsamic vinegar  
1    teaspoon salt  
3/4    teaspoon fresh ground black pepper


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, you know what you family will or won't eat, but if you want to make some serious points with the MIL (I always did) ask her what her favorite dishes are and then serve at least one on each night. If you can find a couple of her favorites that fit with what your family will eat, all the better. But, trust me, MIL will be impressed that you asked and produced something specifically for her even if nobody else touches it. 

I went to google and searched on jewish and rosh hashana recipes.

For Jewish recipes start here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=jewish+recipes

For Rosh Hashana recipes start here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&q=Rosh+Hashana+recipes&btnG=Search

Hope this helps give you some ideas!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 11, 2004)

if you're gonna go the squash route, try this. cut a butternut squash into quarters and either roast or nuke until soft. scoop out the meat and set aside in a bowl. nuke some sweet potatoes, and again scoop out the inside and add to the squash bowl. steam some cauliflower until very soft, and add to the bowl. mash together while adding honey and either brown sugar or maple syrup. i love this side dish, and kids will eat it because it's sweet. they never have to know what's in it.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 11, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> if you're gonna go the squash route, try this. cut a butternut squash into quarters and either roast or nuke until soft. scoop out the meat and set aside in a bowl. nuke some sweet potatoes, and again scoop out the inside and add to the squash bowl. steam some cauliflower until very soft, and add to the bowl. mash together while adding honey and either brown sugar or maple syrup. i love this side dish, and kids will eat it because it's sweet. they never have to know what's in it.



Top it with BBQ Pulled Pork.   Happy New Year :!:


----------

